# blackberry bushes attracting ticks, mice and snakes?



## holleegee

I just planted two thornless blackberry plants. My mother in law said they will attract ticks, mice and snakes. Any truth to that or do you think she's just off her rocker?


----------



## belladulcinea

Ours haven't done all that so I'm guessing she's thinking about the ones on the side of the road where all those things live anyway. She did leave out chiggers!


----------



## Queen Bee

Well, If rabbit, deer, squirrels come to your patch you might have ticks--just mow the grass down around them will help. If you have a real mouse problem and have things laying on the ground snakes will come..

Our blackberries are on wires, up off the ground, I have mulched them will bark and I mow around them when needed and I have never gotten ticks, never seen a mouse or snake around them..


----------



## chris30523

Those things live in brushy areas. I have never had a problem with tame blackberries. She did forget chiggers and Japanese Beetles


----------



## IMP

Speaking of blackberries...........I am going to fertilize with 10-10-10. I haven't used fertilizer before, so can anyone give me advise?  Is this a good way to go?


----------



## MELOC

it provides good habitat. so she may be on to something. ticks love anything brushy they can hang on to help them latch onto a warm critter. rodents love anything that has mulch. one of the surprising things mentioned in some small scale farming literature i read was that rodent control can be a problem if one chooses to use mulch. if you don't mulch the berries and the ground is kept clear, i doubt you have too much of a rodent problem.

oh...if you do happen to get rodents, you will probably see an occassional snake.


----------



## Phantomfyre

Ticks: Let the chickens/ducks/guineas patrol the area. Chickens might also go after mice.
Mice: See above and below.
Snakes: So what if they come? They'll eat the mice! :goodjob:


----------

